# Sticky  Confused by health tests? Looking for a puppy in the UK?



## wellerfeller

Hi as many of us appreciate searching for a healthy ethically bred puppy is a long and sometimes frustrating process. There are many breeders out there just jumping on the popular poodle cross band wagon and also some handing out the most ridiculous ' expert advice' and sadly some even resort to lying to sell puppies. There are many good ones out there too but it can take a long time to sort through to find them.
Health tests are important as they give you a good idea and some protection from genetic diseases in which ever breed of dog you choose.

The kennel club have an excellent tool available to use to check on the validity of pedigree parents and the health tests they have had. So if you visit a breeder ask if they mind if you take the pedigree name/s of their parent dogs, if they are genuine and good breeders they will be proud to do so. Use this link to the kennel club and this will enable you to get proof of pedigree and tests. In poodles and cockers it will tell you if the test is a DNA or BVA test.

Note: There are now other labs providing DNA testing for genetic diseases in dogs. These may not show on a search on the Kennel Club as the KC have a patent with Optigen, so only tests using Optigen lab will show on the search tool. So if you do a search for a stud dog or dam of a litter and no results show up then GO BACK TO THE BREEDER AND ASK WHY THIS IS. You may find that the tests have been carried out by a different lab but you should ALWAYS be provided with proof from which ever lab has been used. Once you have been given paperwork, do not be afraid to check it out.


http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/services/public/mateselect/test/Default.aspx


----------



## Sezra

Great post Karen. If the dogs are KC registered as claimed they will be happy for you to look them up. Being KC registered is not always a priority but if a breeder is claiming their breeding dogs are KC registered or you want to ensure the ancestory of your puppy then traceability is essential.


----------



## Jedicrazy

This is great info! 

Karen/Mo, think this should be made a sticky so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## lady amanda

think it has been stuck.


----------



## Karen Dodd

I'm looking for a puppy in south east, any recommended breeders please?


----------



## Jenson

Hi,

I am looking for a breeder/s in Yorkshire.. if anybody can help? 

I have found a breeder called Rosedale Doodles in Preston - has anybody heard of these or can recommend them?

Many thank x


----------



## Les

*Seeking puppies in Yorkshire*

Hi there. I'm collecting my pup from rosedale in a couple of weeks. Did you end up buying from there?


----------



## Loucraig

Hi, we are looking for a puppy in East Anglia, any reccomendations ? Anyone heard about a breeder in Hintlesham, Ipswich, Suffolk?


----------



## wellerfeller

I have posted and update note to this thread to clarify the use of the KC health test search tool.


----------



## Fiover

*I have heard.*

There are a lot of puppy farms and mass breeders etc in Wales, as they have different dog laws there. I am in no way saying this is all breeders there, and generalising, i have just heard always see their homes and both parents.


----------



## gelfling

Hi there, I'm also considering a pup from Rosedale but a little concerned they don't seem to be breed indoors, do you think they will have sufficient socialisation in this environment?


----------



## Fiover

*Rosedale*

Where is it? I would never buy from an outdoor breeder as it screams puppy farm to me. When of the furst things i read when i was considering a cockapoo is that they are"in door dogs!" Where are you in the country as i could maybe recommend a breeder for you.
Fiona Rigby


----------



## Mazzapoo

gelfling said:


> Hi there, I'm also considering a pup from Rosedale but a little concerned they don't seem to be breed indoors, do you think they will have sufficient socialisation in this environment?


I know three puppies from Rosedale and they're all lovely, the owners recommend the breeder but we were already sorted. They're all very well balanced dogs but I suppose you need to go and see what you think.


----------



## lizweb

Hi still looking for a puppy, got nowhere in Scotland, lack of breeders and puppies, so now looking North of England. Does anyone know of a good breeder in this area please?


----------



## Bec33

I'm looking for a puppy too... I have looked into 'Charmila Cockapoos' in Yorkshire and just wondered if anyone could recommend them (or if anyone else has had a pup from here?). If anyone could recommend any other breeders in Yorkshire that would be really helpful too,
Thanks x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

Bec33 said:


> I'm looking for a puppy too... I have looked into 'Charmila Cockapoos' in Yorkshire and just wondered if anyone could recommend them (or if anyone else has had a pup from here?). If anyone could recommend any other breeders in Yorkshire that would be really helpful too,
> Thanks x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Check out these two links. There are lovely characterful Charmila dogs on here.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13508&highlight=charmila
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=66897&highlight=charmila

You can also use the search function on the left hand side of the page - you may find information that way - any word more than 3 digits works, I think!


----------



## Bec33

Marzi said:


> Check out these two links. There are lovely characterful Charmila dogs on here.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13508&highlight=charmila
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=66897&highlight=charmila
> 
> 
> 
> You can also use the search function on the left hand side of the page - you may find information that way - any word more than 3 digits works, I think!




Thankyou! That's really helpful - it's reassuring to see such lovely Charmila dogs on here!... It's just so important to find the right breeder! And I'm still getting used to the forum so I'll try the search function you mentioned, thankyou x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

